# Weekend



## TheOtherCorgi (Sep 18, 2013)

We didn't get any points this weekend, and we got totally dumped on Saturday. Last in our class and we fared no better in Sweeps, getting three out of four!

BUT, we did take our class on Sunday (shows what a difference a day can make) and it was a really competitive entry. 

I really enjoyed my first supported entry show. It was a good time for this newbie!

Also, in case anyone was wondering, I did not assault Patricia Trotter, though I did get to see her judge bulldogs because they were in the ring right next to ours.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Glad you guys had fun! How many entries?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Glad you had fun.


----------

